# Q:- List 5 things you would have had in your suitcase if you did it all over again!!



## vennerfr (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello there!

completely new to this site, i've looked over it alot but only just joined so...HELLO!

I've just got a job working for MBM with another guy from the uk, and aswell as a whole heap of questions i might have(and still need answering lol) 

Tell me your top 5 "if only you'd have known" things you would have took with you in your suitcase on the big move over to the UAE...

Also, i'm quite lucky i have a family member over there already, BUT shes only been there for a couple of years and i recon you lot have huge amounts of advice, so treat me as a huge sponge! hehehe,

Heading over on the 24th of this month so the packing has began! :clap2:

thanks in advance

vennerfr


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

I've honestly discovered that you can find just about anything here if you have a good look. So far there is nothing that I'm really kicking myself for not bringing, except maybe more clothes. For me, Men's clothing that I actually like is the only hard thing to source.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

McCoy Crisps
Kettle Crisps (not the American version cause they taste different!) - I've seen Kettle Crisps here but they taste funny!

On a more serious note, you can find most things here or a suitable replacement.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

sharp pointed object to kill myself in a familiar way


----------



## vennerfr (Nov 13, 2010)

jander13 said:


> sharp pointed object to kill myself in a familiar way


lol, in that case i wont stress.... can i bring my xbox over from the uk? only just bought the thing lol! and also does xboxlive work well??


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> lol, in that case i wont stress.... can i bring my xbox over from the uk? only just bought the thing lol! and also does xboxlive work well??


yeah you can bring it over no problem. I do not own an xbox in the U.A.E but theoretically xbox live should work without any problems.


----------

